# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Any Informational tutorial or short movie about using steroids?

## hustler101

There's alot of stuff about steroids and I don't have time to read all the forum posts. Is there perhaps a video tutorial or something similar about steroids?
I'm presently a bit confused due to all the mixed opinions about steroids

----------


## Lunk1

Are you sure posting in the female HRT section is right for this question?

----------


## hustler101

nope

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Lunk why are you always lurking in the female HRT forum! LOL  :Smilie: 




> Are you sure posting in the female HRT section is right for this question?

----------


## DontTaseMeBro

Go to the Q&A section and check out Austinite's Educational Article Database (its a stickie at the top). The articles condense some of the biggest topics. Its a great place to start.

----------


## Lunk1

> Lunk why are you always lurking in the female HRT forum! LOL


They smell better. Honest answer is that female HRT is very interesting to me. Much more complicated that HRT for men IMO.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i would hope LOL. Interesting to me as well. Women are complicated….in so many ways  :Smilie: 



> *They smell better*. Honest answer is that female HRT is very interesting to me. Much more complicated that HRT for men IMO.

----------

